# Turkey on the BGE



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

I plan on cooking up two turkeys tomorrow. One will be done in the oven and a smaller 14 pound will be done in the BGE. The turkey for the BGE was placed in a brine solution a little while ago and is currently soaking in the refrigerator. 

Does anyone that has cooked one on the BGE happen to have any tips?

Smitty


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I did one last year let me see if I can find the thread. Turned out awesome.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Couldn't find mine. Here us one Scott did. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/your-turkey-progress-78256/


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks! I was looking in the wrong section...

Smitty


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

Keep the temp a bit higher than you would for regular BBQ, say around 275. I did one that was the same weight last year, cooked in just under 5 hours. Try using a lighter wood than hickory, I went with apple and a little cherry last year, used wood chips. I injected mine with some vinegar, butter, and the sage and garlic rub mixed in that we rubbed on the outside. The big thing is you don't want too much smoke because the bird soaks up lots of it, and it will get to be overwhelming. My egg bird was the best turkey I ever had, soooo juicy! This year I am doing turkey legs instead of a whole bird. I brine my turkey for two days with the brine from world market, that stuff is the best! 

When the color gets real close to where you want it, tent some foil over those areas to keep them from getting too done or too dark. A nice mahogany is a good place to shoot for.


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I ended up brining the turkey for 16 hours before butting it in the egg. It turned out great! I cut the amount of wood that I was putting in by half and I'm glad I did. I don't think I could have done better my first time. I cooked one turkey on the egg and one in the oven. Everyone started out with a piece of each, but at the end of the meal the one from the egg is almost completely gone while the other one is hardly touched.

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.

Smitty


----------

